

Why would I give up my iPhone for a Palm Pré?  - Corrado
http://kangaroobox.blogspot.com/2009/05/why-im-giving-up-my-iphone-for-palm-pre.html

======
swombat
So, you have some problems with your iPhone, and you're hoping that the
unreleased Palm Pré will get right everything that the iPhone got right, and
also fix the things you think are wrong with the iPhone.

Well, what can I say, good luck! It's good to be hopeful!

------
pieter
If he likes the OTA stuff, why doesn't he just use gmail and google calendar?
They both have excellent iPhone support, even allowing you to view your emails
and meetings when you're offline. You can also 'push-sync' your contacts with
your google contacts list. You can create nice google icons to replace
Mail/iCal.

The thing I'd really miss when switching away from my iPhone is the iTunes
sync. Not having to worry about syncing my music is excellent. I know it's
vendor lock-in, but.. it works so well!

~~~
Skeuomorph
I recognize the author's appreciation for the Danger Hiptop, but lack of sync
with real apps (instead of just the web cloud) made it a problem for business
use. Samsung Blackjack II or MotoQ were good with data sync, but despite
Handango (the Windows Mobile "app store"), it was tough to find "an app for
that" that worked and didn't bog down the phone.

Having owned all the above, really feel iPhone is closest to what a device
should do, so not anxious to jump to Palm Pre.

Our mail and calendaring on Google Apps as well, and in near real-time sync,
and I haven't "tethered" the iPhone since (granted) the last OS update.

Really enjoy having multiple and shared calendars, so I can see colleagues'
calendars (in the same Google Calendar colors) on the iPhone. It's updated in
near real time as they adjust their day, the changes are reflected on my
iPhone.

Same for groups of Contacts, and of course all the Gmail "folders" and
read/unread messages in perfect sync.

Tasks are also in OTA sync using not a "to do" list but a full GTD manager
such as Things or OmniFocus.

We use Daylite for sales/CRM which syncs OTA, but some of our Windows friends
use ACT! w/ iClink which syncs the full ACT! database, with notes, and tasks,
and contacts, all OTA as well.

With the OTA app store, all business data OTA, and only the occasional OS
update tethered, very happy with the real time OTA full bidirectional business
data sync experience.

